# Anyone a victim of Parental Alienation?



## indiecat

How did you cope? Did anything help? 
My dd and ds refuse to have anything to do with me because I left my abusive h. I took dd with me but she wanted to go back to him because he lets her do what she wants and fills her head with lies about me.


----------



## EleGirl

This might help. There are other sites too.

Parental Alienation and Hostile Aggressive Parenting Awareness - Emotional and mental child abuse

One of my brothers is going through this. His kids were 17 and 21 at the time his wife drove him out of the house. He had to leave because of her threats of false police reports accusing him of abuse that he was not doing. I know they were threats of false reports because he would have me on the cell while she was threatening him.

She has convinced the two kids that he's mentally unstable. Just about the only time he hears from them is when they want money. Then they will act very nice and kiss up to him. He's getting wise now at least.

An example of what is going on.. after the separation and he moved into an apartment he took a walk very evening. His daughter was by then in an apartment but she would not tell him where it was.

So on one particular evening he was on the cell with me while on his walk. He went into a drug store to get some things. After a few minutes I could hear her talking to him. She had come into the store. it turns out that her apartment was down the street from the store.

Later he got an email her and her mother later accusing him of stalking his daughter and threatening to call the police... wtf????


----------



## EnjoliWoman

indiecat said:


> How did you cope? Did anything help?
> My dd and ds refuse to have anything to do with me because I left my abusive h. I took dd with me but she wanted to go back to him because he lets her do what she wants and fills her head with lies about me.


Sorry I just saw this. Yes I was. My ex was also abusive - mostly verbally/emotionally but occasionally physically. I always suspected mental illness.

One year on the last day of school he picked up kiddo for a week of vacation and kept her for a month, filed for emergency temporary custody and accused me of drug abuse, neglect, child abuse and a whole list of crazy stuff. I always knew he spoke badly about me but figured I should take the high road and never speak badly about him. WRONG. 

What did I do? Legally: I petitioned the courts for a guardian ad litem for our daughter. I knew I wasn't crazy and was a very good mother - I just needed an impartial 3rd party to see that and represent our daughter in court. I also petitioned for a court order psychological evaluation for parental fitness which we both complied with. This is how I got a name for his illness: Narcissistic Personality Disorder - according to they psychologist it is "so severe that even with long term intensive therapy there is unlikely to be improvement". A 40-page report outlined his NPD, our parenting styles, etc. 

So 2 weeks before court we all get copies (including kiddo's attorney aka guardian ad litem and custody advocate). I already had been to court and awarded full custody in 2005 and at this point (2009/2010) after everyone read the report, saw my responses to the initial allegations complete with proof (hair sample drug test results, etc) and reports from DSS/CPS from their multiple home visits due to ex's allegations, the Ex settled out of court for even less time. We tweaked a parallel parenting plan where basically I have the final say on everything. I consult with him and/or notify him out of consideration. 

The guardian ad litem advised ex/ex's attorney that he'd better accept the offer because if we went to court the judge would likely give him even less time and/or supervised visitation. I also got him to reimburse half of my attorney's fees. 

So that's the legal part. Now the emotional part.

1) It's OK to criticize your ex as long as it's TRUE and not mean-spirited. I can say that ex being late to exchange is rude. That is not personally attacking him and it's OK. Do not simply state they are an azzhole. Be specific about the actions, not the person. (i.e. Johnny did a bad thing; Johnny is not a bad person.) You can say Daddy has anger problems and you really hope he gets help for that. 

2) Constantly remind your kid you are good. Get reinforcements. Have parents, friends, coworkers/employers - anyone you trust - constantly praise you in their presence. Coworkers told my daughter how great I was to work with. I showed her my rewards - proof I'm not a screw-up. (Can't get those if stoned on drugs all the time!) Friends would emphasize my achievements or something caring I did. Yes, it's weird to have to pat your own back so much but your kids NEED to know you are GOOD. A good person, a good employee, a good friend, a good mother and a good daughter. Have their friends over a lot. Peer pressure works FOR you at this point. Kiddos friends liked my house. They liked when I made them brownies or played the Wii with them or let them blast music and sing in the living room. Their friends will tell them "your mom is fun/cool/nice". Peers are very powerful to kids.

3) Remind them of all of the good times. CONSTANTLY. "remember when we did xyz?" I printed out all of our photos (everything is digital now!), 3-hole punched them and put in a notebook. I showed kiddo what I made and left on the coffee table. Sometimes I'd pick it up and flip through and show her pictures "look - we had so much fun making that birthday cake for Grandma!". I take pictures of EVERYTHING now. Talk about trips - not just vacations - the time you went fishing or roller skating or whatever. Emphasize every positive emotion and event.

4) Keep it up. Learn to accept rejection and press forward. It's now how they really feel, it's not their authentic self. Continue to tell them you love them. Say you're proud when they've accomplished something. Keep sending cards, giving gifts, asking for them to visit, saying you miss them. Even when they reject you keep doing it. If you give up, in some deep level inside they will be said that you gave up on them. 

You never know how close you are to cracking that shell. And meanwhile you are demonstrating the opposite of what the ex is saying. For instance he says mom doesn't love you like i do. You send a birthday card and present and the message is how much you love them and miss them and would love to get together soon. This makes the child question if Dad is right or not. 

Summary: Ex kept her for a month in June 2009. Before that she had been disrespectful on occasion and I knew he bad-mouthed me but didn't realize just how bad it was. When she was supposed to come back he called and said they weren't coming; she was afraid of me and he wasn't going to make her. My heart broke. I'm sure he was/is using her to get back at me, which is pretty sick. I begged, cried, threatened to get the police involved (which only frightened her and didn't help at all, BTW- reinforced her fear and my being "unreasonable" like her dad was saying). But as it was civil we had to go through the motions with the courts. When she came back to me at the courthouse she refused to get in the car. She was willing to go with my parents so I let them be a buffer. So through all of the DSS/CPS visits, the psych visits, the custody advocate visits she was cold toward me and wouldn't hug back or say "I love you, too". It was May, 11 months later when he settled out of court and another month or so before I got a one-armed hug back. (No one should ever know the pain of hugging your child while they let their arms hang limp at their sides.) It was 2 years before I got a "you,too" in response to my "I love yous". And it was 3 years before I got my girl fully back - when she would come up and hug me for no reason and tell me "I love you". 3 very long and painful years. 

PAS org helped and reading Divorce Poison by Dr. Warshack and following his advice was the best thing I ever did.



ETA: #5 -don't change your parenting style. You can't compete by being more permissive than he is. By changing your parenting you are admitting he is a better parent. You cannot win them over by bribing them. You still expect chores, homework, eating veggies... whatever Dad lets them get away with, you don't. Don't change that. You have to be firm and have boundaries. They will eventually respect that. Whatever you do, just don't loose touch. It could take a long time for them to come around but they have to see you are fine just the way you are - you don't have to change to be worthy of their love. They still love you - they are just being penalized for showing it.


----------



## Ceegee

Incredible post EW. 

What a journey. Kudos to you.


----------



## EnjoliWoman

Thanks, Ceegee. It was very emotionally taxing. I couldn't even THINK about dating for a couple years and that is why I don't even go to the gym when she is home. If she is home, I am with her. I feel a strong need to bond every possible moment I can.

Sometimes I want to write a book about it, but since the saga really isn't over (she'll be 15 in a few months) I'm not quite ready. I feel at any moment this could happen again, really. I feel a bit stuck - the whole situation is on my mind so frequently (being proactive now) that I can't really move forward and get past it. This is still my life. I did finally take her out to dinner somewhere quiet and spoke about the diagnosis and what it meant. She asks more and more questions and we aren't supposed to talk about it. However I can't just ignore her questions indefinitely. And maybe knowing his diagnosis will help her understand her dynamics with her father.


----------



## EnjoliWoman

Bumped for indiecat so I don't have to retype to reply to her new thread.


----------



## LivingAgain

Wow EJ! How heart wrenching and sad for you and your D!!!

Hopefully indiecat can use some of your advice to help her sitch!

The more I read here, the more I am thankful that my situation isn't too bad with the divorce and kids. STBX has signed every single document from my attorney no questions asked...he is unrepresented...

As far as my kids, they came with me when I moved out. STBX probably has his words about me to them but they are young adults and know the deal...know who and what he is and know who and what I am...

I'm so sorry EJ and indiecat that you went/are going through this with your kids


----------



## indiecat

thanks enjoliwoman, I can really see the similarities. My h had NPD, not formally diagnosed...yet, but I've been told my my therapists that he's a classist N. 
She is afraid of me too, he's taken her to the md and had her say I was a suicide threat and she doesn't feel safe with me. 
I never, ever saw this coming. She begged me to leave him and get us a place. 
I will fight for her, it will cost a lot but I don't care.


----------



## EnjoliWoman

indiecat said:


> thanks enjoliwoman, I can really see the similarities. My h had NPD, not formally diagnosed...yet, but I've been told my my therapists that he's a classist N.
> She is afraid of me too, he's taken her to the md and had her say I was a suicide threat and she doesn't feel safe with me.
> I never, ever saw this coming. She begged me to leave him and get us a place.
> I will fight for her, it will cost a lot but I don't care.


My ex took her to the doctor and had her say I hit her. The bruise on her face was from a bounce house accident. 

He called the police and said she sounded scared on the phone and asked them to check on her. 

He accused me of abuse (I washed her mouth out with soap for lying ONCE - judge said it was old fashioned but not abuse) and had DSS/CPS check on me several times, saying there were drugs in the house (pot - no there wasn't - drug tests including hair samples proved that). Said my home was "disgusting" yet he'd never been in it and the surprise DSS visit proved it certainly was NOT. Also said she was malnourished because her lunch account had no money in it. I PACKED her lunch every day! She didn't need money in her lunch account.

All of those things he talked to her about so she began to see me the way he did.

He visited her at school almost every day at lunch; he visited at after school care, took her to the park and bought her ice cream then took her back to daycare before I got there to pick her up. It took a while before I knew this was happening. 

He called every night and talked to her for a long time - her side of the conversation was always "uh huh. yeah. no. uhhuh" Rarely did she get to tell him about her day. It was all leading questions.

So after he took her away that month and I finally got her back, I knew he was manipulating her somehow. So I started recording her calls. The VERY FIRST TIME he spoke in code, oddly he suspected I was listening in all the time and said to her "You remember what we talked about, right?" She said yes. Then he said "I know you're listening to this, B!TCH." Then he apologized to kiddo and said goodnight.

That was all I needed to prove he was violating the order. I was ready to play it in court. My attorney advised me that in our state, a person can record their own conversations. Since I was kiddo's guardian, I could give consent on her behalf to record her calls. It was all legal.

Find an attorney who knows what enmeshment (you may want to read about that) and alienation are. Gather proof that the kids trusted and loved you before. Cards, drawings, etc. And that since the separation they have changed.

Good luck - PM me any time.


----------



## indiecat

Thanks, he won't allow me access to my own house, so I can't gather any things to show her love for me.
I kick myself because we left last year, and she saw him for who he was then, but I stupidly reconciled. I'll never forgive myself for going back.
Your ex sounds a lot like mine, they make a career of destroying us.


----------



## working_together

Parental Alienation seems to be really difficult to prove in court, unless it's quite blatent like Enjoli's case (wow, awful).

I have a friend who is going through this with her ex, she took him to court, and it wasn't proven, even though the kids tell her what he says about her. People have no idea the impact it has on children, it's similar to child abuse.

If it's severe enough the court can order supervised visits through an organization. I worked briefly in one, and basically the workers walk around during their visits and makes sure the parent is being appropriate.


----------



## working_together

indiecat said:


> Thanks, he won't allow me access to my own house, so I can't gather any things to show her love for me.
> I kick myself because we left last year, and she saw him for who he was then, but I stupidly reconciled. I'll never forgive myself for going back.
> Your ex sounds a lot like mine, they make a career of destroying us.


As long as you can continue to SHOW your child that you love them, and are stable, hopefully one day they will realize that you do love them etc. I would try to get a really good lawyer, it's a form of brainwashing that has lasting effects on children.


----------



## working_together

EnjoliWoman said:


> Sorry I just saw this. Yes I was. My ex was also abusive - mostly verbally/emotionally but occasionally physically. I always suspected mental illness.
> 
> One year on the last day of school he picked up kiddo for a week of vacation and kept her for a month, filed for emergency temporary custody and accused me of drug abuse, neglect, child abuse and a whole list of crazy stuff. I always knew he spoke badly about me but figured I should take the high road and never speak badly about him. WRONG.
> 
> What did I do? Legally: I petitioned the courts for a guardian ad litem for our daughter. I knew I wasn't crazy and was a very good mother - I just needed an impartial 3rd party to see that and represent our daughter in court. I also petitioned for a court order psychological evaluation for parental fitness which we both complied with. This is how I got a name for his illness: Narcissistic Personality Disorder - according to they psychologist it is "so severe that even with long term intensive therapy there is unlikely to be improvement". A 40-page report outlined his NPD, our parenting styles, etc.
> 
> So 2 weeks before court we all get copies (including kiddo's attorney aka guardian ad litem and custody advocate). I already had been to court and awarded full custody in 2005 and at this point (2009/2010) after everyone read the report, saw my responses to the initial allegations complete with proof (hair sample drug test results, etc) and reports from DSS/CPS from their multiple home visits due to ex's allegations, the Ex settled out of court for even less time. We tweaked a parallel parenting plan where basically I have the final say on everything. I consult with him and/or notify him out of consideration.
> 
> The guardian ad litem advised ex/ex's attorney that he'd better accept the offer because if we went to court the judge would likely give him even less time and/or supervised visitation. I also got him to reimburse half of my attorney's fees.
> 
> So that's the legal part. Now the emotional part.
> 
> 1) It's OK to criticize your ex as long as it's TRUE and not mean-spirited. I can say that ex being late to exchange is rude. That is not personally attacking him and it's OK. Do not simply state they are an azzhole. Be specific about the actions, not the person. (i.e. Johnny did a bad thing; Johnny is not a bad person.) You can say Daddy has anger problems and you really hope he gets help for that.
> 
> 2) Constantly remind your kid you are good. Get reinforcements. Have parents, friends, coworkers/employers - anyone you trust - constantly praise you in their presence. Coworkers told my daughter how great I was to work with. I showed her my rewards - proof I'm not a screw-up. (Can't get those if stoned on drugs all the time!) Friends would emphasize my achievements or something caring I did. Yes, it's weird to have to pat your own back so much but your kids NEED to know you are GOOD. A good person, a good employee, a good friend, a good mother and a good daughter. Have their friends over a lot. Peer pressure works FOR you at this point. Kiddos friends liked my house. They liked when I made them brownies or played the Wii with them or let them blast music and sing in the living room. Their friends will tell them "your mom is fun/cool/nice". Peers are very powerful to kids.
> 
> 3) Remind them of all of the good times. CONSTANTLY. "remember when we did xyz?" I printed out all of our photos (everything is digital now!), 3-hole punched them and put in a notebook. I showed kiddo what I made and left on the coffee table. Sometimes I'd pick it up and flip through and show her pictures "look - we had so much fun making that birthday cake for Grandma!". I take pictures of EVERYTHING now. Talk about trips - not just vacations - the time you went fishing or roller skating or whatever. Emphasize every positive emotion and event.
> 
> 4) Keep it up. Learn to accept rejection and press forward. It's now how they really feel, it's not their authentic self. Continue to tell them you love them. Say you're proud when they've accomplished something. Keep sending cards, giving gifts, asking for them to visit, saying you miss them. Even when they reject you keep doing it. If you give up, in some deep level inside they will be said that you gave up on them.
> 
> You never know how close you are to cracking that shell. And meanwhile you are demonstrating the opposite of what the ex is saying. For instance he says mom doesn't love you like i do. You send a birthday card and present and the message is how much you love them and miss them and would love to get together soon. This makes the child question if Dad is right or not.
> 
> Summary: Ex kept her for a month in June 2009. Before that she had been disrespectful on occasion and I knew he bad-mouthed me but didn't realize just how bad it was. When she was supposed to come back he called and said they weren't coming; she was afraid of me and he wasn't going to make her. My heart broke. I'm sure he was/is using her to get back at me, which is pretty sick. I begged, cried, threatened to get the police involved (which only frightened her and didn't help at all, BTW- reinforced her fear and my being "unreasonable" like her dad was saying). But as it was civil we had to go through the motions with the courts. When she came back to me at the courthouse she refused to get in the car. She was willing to go with my parents so I let them be a buffer. So through all of the DSS/CPS visits, the psych visits, the custody advocate visits she was cold toward me and wouldn't hug back or say "I love you, too". It was May, 11 months later when he settled out of court and another month or so before I got a one-armed hug back. (No one should ever know the pain of hugging your child while they let their arms hang limp at their sides.) It was 2 years before I got a "you,too" in response to my "I love yous". And it was 3 years before I got my girl fully back - when she would come up and hug me for no reason and tell me "I love you". 3 very long and painful years.
> 
> PAS org helped and reading Divorce Poison by Dr. Warshack and following his advice was the best thing I ever did.
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: #5 -don't change your parenting style. You can't compete by being more permissive than he is. By changing your parenting you are admitting he is a better parent. You cannot win them over by bribing them. You still expect chores, homework, eating veggies... whatever Dad lets them get away with, you don't. Don't change that. You have to be firm and have boundaries. They will eventually respect that. Whatever you do, just don't loose touch. It could take a long time for them to come around but they have to see you are fine just the way you are - you don't have to change to be worthy of their love. They still love you - they are just being penalized for showing it.


Your story made me cry (and I don't do that often), I just can't imagine going through that, it's one thing to live in an abusive relationship (I did), but to have your child be alienated from you, and not even wanting to return your affections....I'm glad things turned around for you, and yes, you should write a book.


----------



## EnjoliWoman

working_together said:


> Parental Alienation seems to be really difficult to prove in court, unless it's quite blatent like Enjoli's case (wow, awful).
> 
> I have a friend who is going through this with her ex, she took him to court, and it wasn't proven, even though the kids tell her what he says about her. People have no idea the impact it has on children, it's similar to child abuse.
> 
> If it's severe enough the court can order supervised visits through an organization. I worked briefly in one, and basically the workers walk around during their visits and makes sure the parent is being appropriate.



The only was I could prove it was through the court ordered psychiatric evaluation for parental fitness. Ex and I both had to go alone as long as the psych wanted us to. We each had to take our daughter for 2 sessions alone with psych and we each had to have a session with kiddo and plan an activity with her for the pysch to observe. It took 8 months before the psych was satisfied with her determination. Cost $6K for the psych visits and another $1500 for her time to generate the written report. Would have been more for her testimony.

But it was INVALUABLE. And when we settled out of court I insisted to include a clause that should there be any future litigation for custody that the psych report would be admissible. I felt that would prevent him from trying to get custody again and I was out of money. Parents couldn't help any more. They have spent about 80K on me/my attorneys since I left him. The average person simply can't get justice.

This is why I would like to go back to school - to become an attorney to represent men and women who can't afford the kid of fight I was able to via familial support.


----------



## EnjoliWoman

Heh - he didn't want to go. He said if he went I had to go. The judge looked over at me and I did not hesitate that I'd be happy to get a psych eval. Judge said fine, that it would be a psychological evaluation for parental fitness and she would appoint a psychologist and let us know who it was, how much it would be (we each had to pay $3K) and when it had to be paid so we could get started. 

He hasn't complied? There should have been a deadline. That's called contempt of court and punishable by jail time or a fine.


----------



## rep

I can relate. My daughter was almost 15 when my ex left. Took her and my daughter has hated me since. My daughter and I were the best of the best of buds. My ex and my daughter NEVER did anything togather. The entire community was shocked. My ex filled her head with stuff and I lost her. She turns 18 in 7 months. We have tried counceling and have gone out over the last couple years but just when things are going good, the EX steps in and makes my daughter feel bad for wanting to see me. I have stepped back and thiought I would just wait until she is 18. I spent soo much mioney on attorney that i had to give in. The shrink said my Ex had problems and I could go to court and win but she said your daughter might resent that and shes a girl, hormiones and all. Ie, just leave it alone. 
I cry at least twice a week and sometimes its debilitating. Last night I watched "Bucket list" and crumbled when Jack Nicholson got back with his daughter. I look like Im having a heart-attack, i cant breathe and I fall to my knees. It has aged me to a point that i feel like a 60 year ol man. Im 42.
I wouldnt wish this alienation on the devil himself


----------



## indiecat

I agree Rep, when I see mothers and daughters in public or on tv I get upset too.
I see a new lawyer later this month, every one gives me different opinions, some say at 14 leave it and don't try to force her. Others say if I don't try I'll never have a relationship. 
My 21 yo son also has it in for me, he sends me texts that are very hurtful.
To think I STAYED in the marriage with my psycho ex so long for the kids, and they side with the psycho, never saw that coming.


----------



## EnjoliWoman

Listen to the one who said if you don't try you'll never have a relationship. Because the rest don't' TRULY understand REAL alienation. This is not an emotional child taking sides. It is WAY more than that. It is emotional abuse to USE a child to get back at a parent and the alienating parent is only hurting their child for their own malicious purposes and aren't able to see that through their pain.

Nearly any judge with sense will know that children need BOTH parents. I know that my daughter needs time with her father even tho he is the one doing the alienating. I just have to be very careful to limit the time until she's old enough to be objective and we are clearly to that point. She finally forms her own opinions of me for the most part.

If I hadn't fought (and unfortunately spent 10s of thousands of dollars) I would not have a daughter. I have spent countless hours researching the dynamics, reading books and watching video seminars on the topic and giving up is NOT an option.

Sometimes a judge who really knows what they are doing will mandate full custody with zero visitation for 6 months to allow the child to reconnect and gradually add in some visitation to the other parent.


----------



## indiecat

But at 14 do you think it's still a good idea to go to court?


----------



## EnjoliWoman

indiecat said:


> But at 14 do you think it's still a good idea to go to court?


I would. Even though my daughter is 14 now and could probably choose to live with her father, he knows to not even try since we have the results of the psych eval and I would fight tooth and nail if he did.

I know courts worry about runaways but she isn't quite old enough to worry about that. You have a few years to undo the damage until she's an adult and you have ZERO say or way to force communication with her.


----------



## indiecat

I will see the lawyer on the 28th and have them start proceeding. She won't even respond to any texts now. I asked her last night if she would like to go to the mall or dinner with me and she didn't respond. My heart is breaking. My life is just crazy, no home, no marriage, no kids. I feel bad that I was the one that left, but he was litterally putting me into the psych. ward. He has NPD and will stoop as low as he has to to control people. He would warn me that I had a mental disorder and he would make sure I would end up alone and bitter if I left. He would not leave, he's trained our son to attack me as well. Son texted me the other day, 28 texts in a row about what a horrible person I was, that his dad says he's now in heart failure (his dad told me he's been on the roof fixing shingles), has angina, says he loves me everyday etc. Our son asked me if he should text me for my birthday next week, or was that my suicide date. Crazily sometimes I think I have to go home, to salvage a relationship with my kids, especially my dd. My MD and therapists tell me it would be deadly to my health to go back. H. coached our dd to say I had picked a suicide date. Supposedly I told her this during her last visitation with her. He hustled her to our mutual doctor that same day to get it recorded. Meanwhile he texted me the next morning that she had forgotten some artwork at my place and could I leave it between the doors. Son claims that his sister also told him I had picked a suicide date. Well then why did son not call me or come to my condo if this was supposedly true? When dd showed up for her last visit I knew she was a different child, she told me she had a big surprise for me in a very mean tone of voice. And she was swearing and critizing my driving and would not come out of her room. 
I did not name a suicide date, hardly. I feel like I am going crazy, but I am not crazy! I've worked in my own businss for 25 years and never had any emotional problems. Only the heartache from staying with a N. who estranged me from my birth family, and now my kids. 

He has taken everything from me, where to go from here?


----------



## EnjoliWoman

Don't be a victim. Take it back. Educate yourself. 

My ex told our daughter that I was the one that broke up the family, that I cheated, that I wanted him dead. One one is true - guess which?  But none of that was suitable for a child.

As I said it took 3 years to steadily prove to her that I was NOT the person her Dad kept telling her I was. He was diagnosed NPD in that psych eval. Petition for it. You go and prove you're sane. Let the son read the report. I finally had to tell my daughter that her Dad was ill; that he really believed the stuff he was telling her and he thought I was awful, etc. but she knows the truth and remember all of the good times.

Remember to be specific. All you have to do is start by talking aloud and reminiscing. Remember when....??? And be positive - "you were so cute when....." and use logic. Tell her of COURSE you aren't going to commit suicide! Dad must have misunderstood because I said "I'd die without my kids!"

More logic: point out you can't have run a successful company for 25 years if you were crazy or incompetent. There are psychologists/therapists who work with alienation. Find one. Meet him/her and explain what you are going through and your objective is to repair the relationship. Take DD with you. Tell DD that you love her and want to make your relationship with her better. Do not tell her you want her to love you again because her NPD father has made her choose him or her. Love is not the focus. Start with getting on speaking terms.


----------



## indiecat

She won't return my texts or calls. I'll see the lawyer on the 28th, thanks, you've given me hope.


----------

